# Encode handheld.pl



## waveandalucia (1 Mars 2010)

Bonjour,
Etant en possession d'une PSP depuis Noël, j'essaye désespérément d'encoder des vidéos ayant, au final, une qualité [très] convenable. Cependant, c'est assez difficile avec un Mac de trouver ce genre de logiciel surtout que c'est la jungle.
Enfin bref, au bout de plusieurs heures de recherche, j'ai trouvé quelque chose qui semble très intéressant. Encode Handheld.pl (non, ce n'est pas un site hélas). Mon principal problème est que je ne sais pas du tout, mais alors pas du tout, comment l'utiliser. Surtout que je n'ai trouvé aucun site "officiel" ni même d'explication sur internet, c'est assez sombre. La preuve: je l'ai trouvé uniquement téléchargeable par le biais du réseau bittorent (j'espère que ce n'est pas illégal pour autant).

Donc bon, me voila avec cette chose qui ne me sert a rien pour l'instant mais qui me sera très utile, il me semble (enfin j'espère), lorsque je saurais l'utiliser.
La chose se présente de la manière suivante: 
Un fichier PERL (eh ouai, c'est pour ça que je poste ici)
Des dossiers nommés "binaries" avec des codecs, des executables Unix et des README (écrits en hébreu).

Enfin bref, ça devrait être relativement simple pour les personnes qui connaissent un minimum l'utilisation du terminal mais pour moi, c'est du charabia. Je me dis qu'il faut ouvrir le fichier PERL mais ça marche pas. Donc je me tourne vers vous.


Pour vous aider, j'ai uploadé la chose sur Megaupload
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=HBGHO8VT


Si jamais vous trouviez qu'Encode Handheld.pl est quelque chose d'illégal (ce qui me serait étonnant), fermez le topic, ce n'est pas un problème, je me tournerais vers quelque chose d'autre.


----------



## Diablovic (1 Mars 2010)

Si tu aimes te prendres la tête, lis ce qui suit. Sinon passe directement à la dernière phrase.

Je ne prends aucune responsabilité sur ce qui pourrait arriver ou pas en suivant les instructions suivantes:

ouvres le README.txt

tu lances le terminal, tu tapes (avec un espace en plus à la fin)

```
cd
```
tu glisses le dossier Mac_Binaries sur ton terminal, et tu fais appuies sur la touche entrée.
On vient de se déplacer dans la hiérarchie pour être dans le bon dossier.

dans ton terminal, tu écris:

```
tempPath=`pwd`
```

dans le readme, après "How to install", y'a une liste de commande, tu les exécutes une par une dans ton terminal (tu copies la ligne dans le terminal, tu fais entrée) et ce jusqu'a "cd /usr/local" inclus.

les 2 dernières lignes, au lieu de reprendre directement celles données dans le fichier, tu exécutes les 2 suivantes dans ton terminal

```
sudo tar xvf "${tempPath}/ffmpeg.tar"
sudo tar xvf "${tempPath}/mkvtools.tar"
```

si tout c'est bien passé, l'installation, c'est fait.
pour lancer le script, dans ton terminal, tu écris

```
encode-handheld.pl
```
 et tu appuies sur entrée.

A priori, il va t'envoyer une pelleté de texte sur l'utilisation du script (arguments à utiliser pour faire ce que tu veux)

Pour ta psp, ça devrait être un truc du genre

```
encode-handheld.pl -t psp -f
```
quand tu as écris ça dans ton terminal, tu rajoutes un espace, tu glisses sur le terminal tu fichier que tu veux encoder, et tu appuies sur entrée pour que le travail se lance. Avec de la chance, il va créer un fichier dans un nouveau dossier sur ton bureau.

Et si c'est trop compliqué, orientes toi vers des trucs plus simple avec de belles interfaces (je m'y connais pas trop, mais des applications du genre Video Monkey, ffmegx, iSquint, Handbrake)


----------



## waveandalucia (1 Mars 2010)

Ah, merci pour l'aide.

Vu la manière dont c'est expliqué, c'est pas trop prise de tête.
Mais j'ai un petit problème à la fin, lorsqu'il faut exécuter "encode-handheld.pl", je me retrouve avec un simple "command not found" ou plus précisément "-bash: encode-handheld.pl: command not found"

Je recommence l'installation?


----------



## Diablovic (1 Mars 2010)

Je me suis planté sur des instructions. Du coup par moment ça n'a rien fait au lieu de déplacer des fichiers. Rien de grave.

Dans le terminal (en rajoutant un espace à la fin)

```
cd
```
tu déposes sur le terminal le dossier qui contient les dossiers Linux_Binaries, Mac_Binaries (à priori il s'appelle encode-handheld-5.2-with-ffmpeg-and-atomicparsley), et tu fais entrée

tu refais les commandes

```
sudo mv encode-handheld* /usr/local/bin
sudo mv iTunMOVI* /usr/local/bin
```

en espérant que ce coup ci ce soit bon pour l'installation, tu refais les commandes commencant avec encode-handheld.pl


----------



## waveandalucia (1 Mars 2010)

Idem.
J'ai uniquement entré les deux commandes que tu as indiqué et ensuite entré encode-hanheld.pl mais j'ai le même résultat.
J'ai donc essayé de refaire les précédentes manoeuvres en glissant le dossier contenant Linux et Mac Binaries (encode-handheld-5.2-with-ffmpeg-and-atomicparsley) mais ça se termine identiquement.


----------



## Diablovic (1 Mars 2010)

pleins de commandes dont je voudrais le résultat, pour trouver la source du problème (ca ne modifie rien, juste de l'obtention d'information):

```
ls -al /usr/local/bin/encode-handheld*
ls -al /usr/local/bin/iTunMOVI*
ls -al /usr/local/bin/a52dec
ls -al /usr/local/bin/dcadec
ls -al /usr/local/bin/jhead
ls -al /usr/local/bin/AtomicParsley*
ls -al /usr/local/ffmpeg*
ls -al /usr/local/mkvtools*
echo $PATH
which perl
```


----------



## waveandalucia (1 Mars 2010)

Je met directement le résultat en image.

http://img708.imageshack.us/img708/1812/image1dk.png


----------



## Diablovic (1 Mars 2010)

Oulà, à ce point là.... rien n'a été installé (mais vraiment rien). Y'a une étape importante qui a du être loupé ^^!
Bon, euh, utilise Video Monkey


----------



## waveandalucia (1 Mars 2010)

Héhéhé
C'est pas grave, merci quand même.


----------



## ppierre (2 Mars 2010)

waveandalucia a dit:


> Ah, merci pour l'aide.
> (...-
> Mais j'ai un petit problème à la fin, lorsqu'il faut exécuter "encode-handheld.pl", je me retrouve avec un simple "command not found" ou plus précisément "-bash: encode-handheld.pl: command not found"
> (...)



Cette erreur signifie que le programme "encode-handheld.pl" n'existe pas, ce qui est le cas.
la commande 
	
	



```
perl encode-handheld.pl
```
 éxécute le fichier à l'aide de perl (l'extension .pl signifie language perl).

Si tu veux utiliser le raccourci, 
	
	



```
chmod a+x encode-handheld.pl
```
, et il faut que la première ligne soit 
	
	



```
#!/usr/bin/perl
```
 ce qui indique au shell comment éxécuter le script.

Ensuite, 
	
	



```
./encode-handheld.pl
```
 lancera le script. (note le "./").


----------



## Diablovic (2 Mars 2010)

Euh... le script (du zip) est directement exécutable, avec les droits d'exécutions sur le script et le lien symbolique mis, et le shebang correctement défini.


----------

